# newb tire question



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

hey guys, just got an 08 arctic cat 700 came with 27" ITP mudlites on it. I hear good and bad about them. I haven't tested them out yet lol.
im in new Orleans area so 10% cement 20% rock 40% dirt 20% muddy trails 8"deep max and of course 10% heavy duty slop and stuck.

most my buddies in Lafitte run swamp lites and love them and they go through some muddy ****! my point is whats a good all around at/mt/good riding grip in 28" in yalls opinion?----------GO lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've got 28" mega mayhems on my rancher. They ride good and pull pretty good too.


----------



## SpecEdition (Dec 10, 2013)

Ive had swamp lites... They are a good all around tire! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could go read our 100 page long "best all around tire" thread....

Just sayin. 


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------

